# What do you do for extra money?  :)



## Stormy (Nov 4, 2008)

I know a lot of people do extra stuff on the side for a bit of extra cash.  We DO have MAC habits to support!!  I teach skating lessons and I also work for ChaCha as a Guide.  ChaCha is a company that people text questions to and the Guide looks up the answers and sends it back and you get paid for every search you complete.  It's good for me since I spend so much time on the computer every night anyways!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you do??


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 4, 2008)

ChaCha sounds awesome, I need to look into that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it free to join as a guide?

I work 2 jobs. Although my 2nd job helps to pay the bills, it doesn't hurt when I have the extra cash to spend on MAC. It's my responsbility to take care of the monthly grocery budget and I never get anywhere near what I budget so I like to put that extra cash towards MAC


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 4, 2008)

I ChaCha, too.


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm lucky my full time job pays me very well but when I was a student I used to work in a bar - it was a real traditional english pub and they used to let me take home the leftover food like meat pies and lasagnes home so i saved money on food bills as well.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 4, 2008)

*I work two jobs as well... software developer by day .. webmaster for my church by night. but I'm liking this cha cha thing.. thanks!*


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

I sell clothes, shoes,. etc on Ebay. I made £100 last week with 5 items - result!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

I volunteer at the school now for Spanish speaking kids 3 mornings a wk...I tutor them in Spanish to English translation.

I teach a class 2 nights a week for adults at my church..I am paid by the church ..the lessons are free for the class members. They have about 6 teachers that teach various translation classes...In hopes that it will help them become working citizens...Not speaking English has held most of them back from being able to find work.


----------



## Stormy (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I sell clothes, shoes,. etc on Ebay. I made £100 last week with 5 items - result!_

 

Oh, I've done that as well, but not as much anymore with all eBay's new rules and regulations and listing price increases.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Oh, I've done that as well, but not as much anymore with all eBay's new rules and regulations and listing price increases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah I agree...their fees have made it almost not worth it between the Ebay fees and the Paypal fees...Ugghhh


----------



## Hilly (Nov 4, 2008)

I sell on ebay and specktra.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it worth it to be a ChaCha guide?  My friend told me about it a while back but I don't think she ever signed up.


----------



## User93 (Nov 4, 2008)

I study so I dont have much time, I work part-time (whe I have time, I go there) making calls... Thats ok, as long as it makes extra money! 

I sold some clothes and make-up this summer, those were in a good condition I just never wore them much! In total in made me about 350$! It was reeeeeally nice!

Tish - thats offtopic, but girl you're so sweet for volunteering for kids!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I study so I dont have much time, I work part-time (whe I have time, I go there) making calls... Thats ok, as long as it makes extra money! 

I sold some clothes and make-up this summer, those were in a good condition I just never wore them much! In total in made me about 350$! It was reeeeeally nice!

Tish - thats offtopic, but girl you're so sweet for volunteering for kids!!!_

 

Yep Kids are free...I charge the adults....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish I could do it all for free! Thanks!


----------



## Stormy (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Is it worth it to be a ChaCha guide? My friend told me about it a while back but I don't think she ever signed up._

 
I really enjoy it.  I won't get rich on it but it's a really easy way to earn money because you can do it anytime of the day, as much or as little as you want.


----------



## belle89 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do ChaCha too. I vowed to stop after the pay cut but then I found Specktra...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

I may have to look into ChaCha!


----------



## carandru (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea, my sis-in-law does chacha too. She likes it since you determine how much you work and all, especially since she's a full time model.

Let's see me, I work full time as a study coordinator for pharmaceutical clinical research and I sell stuff on ebay.  I'm trying to get some choreography gigs as well.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm a full time student, but I work part time in a politician's office and part time as a manager at a retail store.  The pol's office is mainly for experience, most of my salary gets taxed up the wazoo so I don't see much from it, which is why I keep the retail job.  

I've also sold things on ebay and I sell all of my old textbooks and regular books to a local second hand book store.  I also sell my blood plasma on a regular basis (got the scars to prove it, eesh).


----------



## Stormy (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_I do ChaCha too. I vowed to stop after the pay cut but then I found Specktra..._

 
If you make Top Guide then it's really worth it though because you're getting paid double for your searches.


----------



## concertina (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got a part-time holiday job at B&BW. I'm pretty excited about it!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a full time job at a women's rehabilitation center during the week and work as a group home staff on the weekends.  My second job is a bit difficult, but I love working with my residents.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wish I had this second job when I was in college, it would have been awesome!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

I give private English lessons


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 4, 2008)

I teach classical piano.  =)


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Oh, I've done that as well, but not as much anymore with all eBay's new rules and regulations and listing price increases.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I hear ya on that. I only sell stuff I know will sell iykwim - key trends, items I know have sold out that are in demand, etc

I've been using Ebay for 5 yrs now and it's become so greedy in that time!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 4, 2008)

I do research for my university thats my main money since im still a student.  My husband is a realtor but since the economy is bad and real estate isnt too hot right now he works part time as an electrian.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 4, 2008)

I math tutor.
That's my story and I'm stickin to it...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 4, 2008)

If anyone is interested in ChaCha, send me a PM and I'll send you a referral.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 4, 2008)

I teach piano to kids on the weekend.
Was doing real estate on the side.. need to get back into it.


----------



## Stormy (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_If anyone is interested in ChaCha, send me a PM and I'll send you a referral._

 
You beat me to it, I was going to say the same thing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's no referral link though, the preson you're referring just puts in your e-mail address on the registration page.


----------



## Urbana (Nov 4, 2008)

i have sold my mac makeup... yes, i know! but i really needed the money, i felt so bad, i still miss my eyeshadows, and someday when i have money again i will buy a few


----------



## Urbana (Nov 4, 2008)

ups, and also my nintendo ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i taught english to 2 kids, but it was awful! never again


----------

